# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Thickbox và jQuery!

## mantrangchu

Mình đang cần giải quyết 1 số vấn đề về đề tài này, mong bạn nào biết thì tận tình giúp đỡ.
Tình hình là mình viết 1 trang login bằng thickbox, dạng như click vào link Login thì làm mờ trang chính và hiện 1 form Login (Thickbox). Đến đó thì ok, nhưng vấn đề là làm sao checkLogin trên cái form đó, nếu thành công thì phải tắt cái thickbox đó đi và trở về trang mẹ (reload parent page) để cập nhật thông tin user, còn nếu thất bại thì hiện thông báo và tất nhiên là không tắt cái thickbox. Vấn đề là ở đó, mình k xử lý dc 2 cái này, bạn nào làm được hoặc từng làm thì giúp mình với. Xin cảm ơn!

P/s: trang mp3.zing.vn đang dùng kiểu Login này!

----------

